# novice



## poupette64 (4 Juin 2008)

bonjour

je decouvre le monde mac.. je viens de m'acheter un Imac d'occasion, qui a ete entierement remis a 0.

je souhaiterai que quelqu'un m'aide pour installer deslogiciels pour enfants.
j'en ai trouvé pleins sur internet mais qd je les passe de pc a mon mac par clef usb impossible de les installer... comment je dois faire ?
merci de votre aide


----------



## giga64 (4 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

Es-tu sûre que ce sont des versions pour Mac ?

Quelles sont les extensions de tes fichiers (d'installation) ?

@+ 

PS en attendant que tu répondes  : Les fichiers d'installation sous Mac se présentent en général, sous la forme d'image disque -> fichier*.dmg* ou d'archives -> fichier*.zip* (ou autres format d'archive)

.dmg -> tu double cliques dessus pour que le disque virtuel apparaisse sur ton bureau et tu suis les instructions ou si le disque contient l'application, tu la glisses dans ton dossier Applications.

.zip -> tu double cliques sur l'archive pour la décompresser, si il y a l'application à l'intérieur, tu la glisses dans ton dossier Applications, parfois il peut apparaître une image disque alors voir au-dessus


----------



## poupette64 (4 Juin 2008)

j'en ai pris la

http://mac-gratuit.fr/mac-5-3.html


----------



## giga64 (4 Juin 2008)

poupette64 a dit:


> j'en ai pris la
> 
> http://mac-gratuit.fr/mac-5-3.html



OK 

J'avais édité mon message précédent, est-ce que mon post-scriptum te parle ou as-tu besoin d'explications supplémentaires ?

Sur le site indiqué j'ai téléchargé le premier jeu Tack.dmg.gz

Il faut donc le décompresser, puis monter l'image disque sur le bureau puis glisser le jeu dans ton dossier Applications/Jeux par exemple, mais tu peux le mettre où tu veux sur ton disque dur en fait...

@+


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2008)

des guides et tutos
tutos officiels Apple (tous beaux tout neufs)
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html


----------



## poupette64 (5 Juin 2008)

bon... j'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit... mais ca marche pas...

faut il un executable que je n'ai pas ?
il decompresse mais apres qd je veux le lancer il me dit : fichier trop volumineux pour ouvrir un texte simple....

desolée d'etre si nulle.... je suis sous os 9


----------



## ntx (5 Juin 2008)

poupette64 a dit:


> desolée d'etre si nulle.... je suis sous os 9


Qu'est ce que tu as chargé, parce que les programmes prévus pour Mac OSX ne tourneront jamais sur Mac OS9.


----------

